
Devmag.io: A network for software developers - somecoder
https://devmag.io/
======
jaywunder
I really like the idea. Here are areas I think it could be improved.

– It seems like there's no way to comment on links. If this is a place for
discussion, there should be a way to comment on links, right?

– The UI is very spread out. I understand that's what Material Design is, but
the amount of padding and the space each post takes up is rather intimidating
to look at. It's be nice

– "We are hiring" shouldn't be the main focus before the hashtag navigation.
Most people aren't looking for a job. I can't close the panel either, so it's
just wasted space.

Wait, I just figured out how to get to the comment section. Please change
that, it's counter intuitive. Label the comment button "comments" don't put a
cutsey symbol.

I really dig the idea, your heart is in the right place. Also +1 for better
looking UI than reddit! (if not as efficient)

~~~
ethnomusicolog
I wanted to join but it seems you can't do it with your twitter account alone.
Is there an obvious reason I am missing?

------
Corrado
I like the idea of specialized post types. One of my favorites is the Repos
(source code repository) post. Having specialized places for different types
of content is pretty cool. I realize that it's not a completely new idea
(Slashdot has had "categories" since the beginning of time) but I like the way
that they have presented it.

Some people here have commented on not liking the "material" design, however I
find it head and shoulders above the HN layout. It's fully responsive,
lightweight, and fast and looks good on a retina screen. The best thing is
that I don't have to have a 3rd party plugin[0] to make it usable. :)

[0] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

~~~
fazlerocks
Thanks for the nice words. @Corrado :)

------
giancarlostoro
I really love the web design, and the whole purpose of the site, I was shocked
not to see Twitter as an option for registration, but that's not a deal
breaker since at least Github was available. Great work!

------
techaddict009
Simply Awesome UI! It forced me to join :)

Will share more after using it.

~~~
fazlerocks
Thanks. :) Looking forward to your feedback.

------
danappelxx
One quick thing I noticed is that if I have an invalid username (ex: has a dot
in it) and press the arrow to continue, it tells me that its already taken.
Confused me as I couldn't imagine somebody already took my fairly-unique
username.

------
machiaweliczny
Lovely design. One thing I don't like though is too flashy header IMO. And
this mix of green and blue in new post is unsettling. I would simply change
this light blue buttons to something else :)

------
huiwang
i had the same idea to create a social network for developers. I'm very
curious about their business model. Will they provide a database of developer
profiles for enterprise recruitment ?

~~~
Corrado
Yes, that's a question I have as well. There doesn't seem to be any
advertisements at all, so where is the money going to come from. In fact, how
do you make money off of developers?

Advertisements probably wouldn't work anyway because we are a technologically
savvy group that knows how to work uBlock. Creating a job board like Stack
Overflow is probably one answer, but that seems pretty pedestrian and not
really a main source of income. A paywall might work, but there is already a
lot of competition in this space (Reddit, HN, ./, etc.) and none of them
require subscriptions. The paywall is in fact that's one of the reasons I
don't like Quora. Another source might be partnering with other technology
companies, though I don't really know how that would work.

------
simonhamp
I haven't used it much yet, but I'm already getting the sense that it's what
Forrst could have been

------
dberg
Really love the developer friendly filters (repos, discussion, etc). Design is
really really well done.

~~~
fazlerocks
Thanks, @dberg. Really enjoying your comments on Devmag posts. :)

